# limite de download en wifi sur iphone?



## gyom (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Y'a t'il une limite de taille pour telecharger un logiciel sur l'appstore avec l'iphone?

Pour etre plus precis: je veux acheter le Mobile Navigator de Navigon, mais je n'ai pas mon ordi avec moi, par contre j'ai mon iphone et du wifi. L'application fait 1,3Go. Si je l'achete depuis l'iphone, est-ce que ca va marcher, ou est-ce que ca va me dire de me connecter avec mon mac pour telecharger?

Merci de vos reponses.


----------



## twinworld (14 Août 2009)

ça risque quand même de prendre plus de temps qu'avec l'ordi, selon le réseau Wifi que vous avez. Vous pouvez perdre la connexion. Mais sinon, il n'y a pas de limite.


----------



## gyom (15 Août 2009)

Merci pour la réponse, twinworld.

Finalement je me suis lancé dans le téléchargement de MobileNavigator directement depuis l'iphone en wifi, et ça a très bien fonctionné!

A+


----------

